# Do You Use Neem Oil?



## max316420 (May 3, 2011)

So i have used neem oil for years and really like it. The other day I was watch a plant biology vid about stoma's and how they open to let water out and suck co2 in. So my question is, Does neem oil block or clog the stoma and how could it effect the plant if it does because from my understanding on how it works it actually suffacates ( excuse my spelling ) the bugs so in turn wouldn't it either block or clog those stoma's ? just wondering


----------



## Little Tommy (May 3, 2011)

I have used Neem Tree Oil for years as necessary with no ill effect.


----------



## maps84 (May 3, 2011)

you could add some penetrator gold or liquid light just to be sure right?


----------



## FarmerJJ (May 3, 2011)

you can suffocate your plant with neem if you overuse, but that shouldn't be a problem if you use it properly.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 3, 2011)

I never had the need to use neem oil


----------



## max316420 (May 3, 2011)

Do you think spraying like 2-3 days in a row could have ill effects?


----------



## maps84 (May 3, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Do you think spraying like 2-3 days in a row could have ill effects?


do you have that many pests?


----------



## Chem Dawg (May 3, 2011)

I recently fought off gnats using green tea and cinnamon. It's been about a week and I haven't seen a single critter. And there has been no I'll effect on the plant as yet. New green growth and no bugs. No going to tell you to try it, but it did work for me.


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

I soak my dirt and my ladies with a mixture of neem dishsoap and water and never have probs. No more bugs.


----------



## maps84 (May 3, 2011)

I have the solution for you maties! get a lady bug!!!


----------



## peaceloveandpaws (May 3, 2011)

I use neem periodically throughout veg. Ever since my first grow with spider mites, it just sort of became habit. But hey, haven't had any bug problems since! I spray liberally once or twice a week with a (fresh) mixture of 1tbs per gallon of h2o.


----------



## max316420 (May 3, 2011)

masp84 said:


> do you have that many pests?


Preventative measures but i thought I saw spidermites so to try and completely get rid of them I sprayed 3 days in a row.


----------



## DrFever (May 3, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Preventative measures but i thought I saw spidermites so to try and completely get rid of them I sprayed 3 days in a row.


i use neem oil all the time plants seem to like it but IMO i would only neem once every 3 - 4 days


----------



## max316420 (May 5, 2011)

Ya i think ill go to spraying every third day to make sure their gone


----------



## ClamDigger (May 5, 2011)

neem oil is good stuff, although i saw a grow where a guy totally fried all his plants with neem mixed like 3x too strong.
3 days between spraying is ideal because it gives the mite eggs time to hatch between spraying (eggs are immune to most pesticides)
if your really infested, wipe the undersides of each leaf with a cloth soaked in neem solution, this breaks their webs and squishes eggs.
always raise your lights when you spray, or spray at lights-off. for fun, i spray my door frame, window frame, entrance to shed, the path to the outdoor patch, and pretty much everything i ever come in contact with on my way to Gnarnia


----------



## blower (May 5, 2011)

dont foliar unless you outdoors. the best way for indoor pest away. is feeding neem oil into soil with feedings or azamax.
indoor foliar willl cause too much stress


----------



## max316420 (May 6, 2011)

blower said:


> dont foliar unless you outdoors. the best way for indoor pest away. is feeding neem oil into soil with feedings or azamax.
> indoor foliar willl cause too much stress




huuuuh? not to be rude but i beg to differ, just don't spray with the light on or move them a couple a feet up before hand


----------



## newworldicon (May 6, 2011)

There was an article in Urban grower magazine last month on neem oil. It was very informative and pretty much showed how the neem is taken into the plant and not only benefited the plant but also if applied numerous times during and up to flowering will remain in the plants material so that if any new bugs munched on it they too would die. It has shown no adverse affects towards the plants. 

I have sprayed neem with lights on indoors for months now on a weekly basis and have never had any issues regarding the lights.


----------



## mrmoe (May 6, 2011)

i use it as a preventative in veg just dont overdo it is what i found


----------



## ClamDigger (May 6, 2011)

neem oil also contains 1% N for a light foliar feed.


----------

